# NDR Doku über Glasaale



## fishhawk (6. November 2020)

Hallo,

der letzte Satz macht durchaus Sinn.  

"So dass sie dann zur Reproduktion beitragen können"


----------



## zokker (6. November 2020)

Sehr interessant, Danke dafür


----------



## Ostseesilber (6. November 2020)

...den habe ich auch gerade gesehen, sehr informatives Filmchen


----------



## Wollebre (6. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der letzte Satz macht durchaus Sinn.
> 
> "So dass sie dann zur Reproduktion beitragen können"



der Film  war ganz interessant. Nur den letzten Satz hätte man anders formulieren sollen.

"so dass sie zur Reproduktion beitragen - sofern sie vorher in Gewässer ausgesetzt wurden um von dort aus ihren Laichplatz wieder sicher erreichen zu können"


----------

